# Coyote/dog attack



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, looks like my girls have been victimized by either a pk of wild dogs or coyotes. So far , I'm missing 6. Hopefully, they are hiding, but DH saw white feathers in a couple of places. We had 2 white girls. My One Eyed Susie is missing as are a couple of my young ones that we hatched out. Like I said hopefully they are hiding and waiting for things to calm down. I know this is part of the risk of keeping chickens in a place the has woods for a border, but it still sucks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, sorry, Patty. I know how rough having this happen is. Of all the ones I hope you find, it's One Eyed Suzie that tops the list for me. 

If they didn't break in to the pen, you know to keep them up until some time passes or you can fix the problem. If they got in the pen then I can not recommend more strongly to put up some hot wire. It really works well.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx , Robin! No. Jim let them out about 9 this morning and our 2 year old granddaughter came for us to watch for a few hours. She went with gramps to see the "bock-bocks" for about 30 min before coming up to the house for lunch and naps. Our little dogs started alarming and gramps saw something that looked like a coyote or wild dog. We both said OMG the chickens! & he took off with his shot gun, but I guess that quick the damage was done. Susie is smart but I don't think she can out run a whole pk. I keep watching and hoping that they are just hiding, but the evidence is not good.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Tell me the best guard dog and how do you train them to protect the chickens?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Pyrenees. The biggest problem with them is if you're not fenced the territory they range and protect can be huge. They are pretty much a gentle giant until an unwanted critter invades their territory.

Calling them can be effective, watch closely they could start showing up when you least expect them. Be outside first thing in the AM just in case.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well halelujah! One Eyed Susie is alive! Gramps didn't have his glasses on when he was counting the leftover girls. Susie was in the coop. I left the little bbarn door open a little bit so if they do come back, they will have shelter. I went out and walked around the woods and called. The only kill site I saw was white feathers, so we lost our 2 white girls. Jim saw red feathers in a different site. Hopefully, the rest are still hiding.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear this. I wish you and your girls the best.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, Dawg! I probably won't get any eggs for a week! One of my EEs escaped just missing feathers on her back. Gramps put Wonder Dust ( Sulfa powder) on her just in case it was more than feathers. I've had a bad cold this week and didn't dare go out until the wind settled to keep from coughing worse than I already am.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh Nannypattyrn, I am so sorry! I am glad that one eyed suzie made it ok though!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am very sorry , Patty. I know it's part of owning chickens but that doesn't mean it doesn't hurt.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeesh...sorry for that....I had a bad dog attack back in the summer....lost most of my flock, most of the ducks and my last billy goat.... 
most attacks like these are not for sustenance....just the kill instinct...And it hurts. Hurts bad.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

jn4 said:


> .And it hurts. Hurts bad.


Exactly.

Patty, glad to read Suzie is OK.

What did you mean you left the door open? The one to the coop?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No, we have a small storage building that I call the barn and its separate from the coop and enclosure. That's what I left open just in case they come back.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The rest of my girls are safe and sound in the coop.
And yes it does hurt! Thx for understanding!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Dang, I'm so sorry for your loss but I am glad one eyed Susie made it for you. The pain of losing chickens never totally goes away. I still miss my crazy turkeys too.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, Zamora!


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

It is a sad state when predators cause problems. I've dealt with coyotes, *****, fox, and bobcats for over 30 years, and as long as they have that food source, they keep coming back. For the first time this year, my Dad had coyotes climbing up and jumping over 7' fence to get his birds. I believe much of this has to do with the increased population in addition to drought in California.

I started covering runs a long time ago, and always suggest everyone does to make yards as secure as possible. I let birds range but prefer a large yard so birds have plenty of space if they need to be contained for a time. Whenever evidence is found ( sight of predator, droppings, digging around the perimeter of the yard) it is best to start trapping and culling until none are seen for a week or two. I use large, dog sized cage traps, and there are various lures and baits to use when targeting specific predators.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had no predators for 8 years-talk about a false sense of security. A raccoon found a space in the top of my one pen and killed 4 chickens and then washed the blood off in their drinking water!!!!!
It hurts hurts hurts. Probably because chickens are so defenseless, and caretakers are not super humans.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Our run is nice sized and is covered. There's not much way anything can get into it. I guess we just weren't thinking about an attack in broad daylight because it's usually cloudy or dusk when we've had previous attacks. I would love to refence our garden with taller fencing for them to go in. We couldn't finacially cover that big of area, but we could put things for them to hide under from air borne predators.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok chicken docs , this little EE is hurt worse than I thought, pls tell me how to help her.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

For now, I'm going to bring her to the garage and help her stay warm and hydrated. I'll try to clean her up and use more Wonder Dust until I hear from you if there is something better .


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, I guess she tolerated the wound cleaning with surgical scrub well. She really never flinched. Gentamiacin oint is all I had for now. The wonder dust sealed everything even the feathers so I had to debride some without further trauma. I'll do more tomorrow if she survives. This is the after picture. It's orange because I have the heat lamp over the box because she's wet.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wonder dust wont be needed anymore. Using gentamicin ointment should be fine or neosporin. The important thing right now is that you've got to get her to eat. I recommend giving her a drop or two of poultry Nutri Drench via eyedropper orally once a day for no more than 7 days. Also give her buttermilk mixed with scrambled egg to eat. It's also possible she may have internal injuries and if thats the case, she may not survive.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'll find the nutri drench tomorrow when we go to Atwoods. I have buttermilk and bread mixture in with her now. I'll make new with the scrambled egg for tomorrow. I wish I had suture so I could pull the gap together, but the wound isn't clean enough so I'm afraid of infection. I hope that there aren't any internal injuries. I'm going out to check her now. Is there any thing I can give her for pain?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

She seems to be ok for now. It looks like she may have sampled the buttermilk mixture.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I would pack the wound with neosporin ointment, it will heal on its own in time. If there's infection, amoxicillin would be best and meloxicam for pain. I dont recommend giving both meds at the same time, there might be contraindications. Personally I wouldnt give her anything for pain and dont give her any antibiotic unless it becomes necessary. If you smell the wound and it has a "sick" smell to it and/or it starts looking necrotic, get her started on amoxicillin. You can purchase it online if you cant find it locally in a pet store or feed store, no prescription needed.
http://www.revivalanimal.com/Fish-Mox.html?sku=22150-174&VID=2045&VIID=2182
To administer; break open a 250mg capsule and empty the powder into a cup. Use a syringe without needle and add 5cc's water into the cup, stir it well. Then draw 1/2cc with the syringe and orally give to your hen. Then draw another 1/2cc and give her another dose orally. Repeat this procedure about 12 hours later. You'll be giving her a total of two cc's a day for 5 days. Dont give her any more after the fifth day. Remember, give her the antibiotic only if it's necessary.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, thx so much! Metacam is the vet version of meloxicam but so much more expensive. If decide to use it, I'll get back for info on dosing. I use the 7.5 mg for myself so I just need to figure out what I need for her. I doubt that she weighs much more than 3 lbs.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Two more questions. .. Can I use peroxide to continue the wound care? And, would it be safe to keep her out in the coop area so she can be close to the rest of the flock but separated while the wound closes?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

YESS!!! She made it through the night and ate all the bread and buttermilk that I put out last night. I made her scrambled egg, cheese, bread , and buttermilk this morning. So now we'll see how she continues to progress. Oh, and we caught the opossum that's been stealing all our cat's food.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> YESS!!! She made it through the night and ate all the bread and buttermilk that I put out last night. I made her scrambled egg, cheese, bread , and buttermilk this morning. So now we'll see how she continues to progress. Oh, and we caught the opossum that's been stealing all our cat's food.


I wouldnt use peroxide, use betadine instead. I wouldnt give her bread nor cheese. Buttermilk mixed with scrambled egg is best. After a couple of days, you could mix buttermilk in her feed with or without scrambled egg. Then after a couple more days, just regular feed (at your discretion.) She wont need mobic.
It sounds like shes recovering, let's hope she doesnt relapse. Keep an eye on her feces, color and consistancy. Watch for black tarry looking poop or any shade of red poop. Hopefully it's normal looking.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, I was just trying to give her a little extra fat for energy. I found the mutri drench so I'll start that when I get back.
I found a few more abrasions or bite marks. Her poo looks ok, maybe a little loose but no signs of blood, old or new.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, little Miss has been out in a wind free, protected pen all day and seems to be doing ok. Should I bring back up to the brooder box for tonight? It's only going to be 43 degrees tonight, but she has a roost and nest to get in.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nanny...I'd let her heal up a few more days so as to keep the others from pecking at the sores.


Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx Jn4. You understood right. I have a couple of facial pads that are stuck on with antibiotic oint over the wound. I let her in with the others and they immediately startec pecking at the dressing. So I put her right back in her separate pen. She's still close and can see her flock but they can't get to her. I put her in a nest box for the night, but when checked her last, she was on the roost. It only got down to 50 degrees here and she's out of the wind. I'm getting ready to take her some scambled eggs and buttermilk.


----------



## keepher (Dec 19, 2015)

Does she have her regular feed available? Might be a good idea if she's feeling good enough to eat the extra so you can make sure she's getting a balanced diet.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Robin, I have the layer pellets and some scratch mixed and I just took her the scrambled eggs and buttermilk. I didn't see a lot of poo under the roost where she was last night. I may need to put some of the buttermilk mixture in her mouth with a syringe, something like tube feeding to jump start her appetite.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, she's quite the survivor so far. Not eating much so I brought her to the house and managed to get some Nutri Drench and buttermilk down her gullet. She didn't fight much even when I cleaned the wound. I used betadine and Gentamiacin oint on the wound and stuck facial pads over the area. That worked well yesterday. I also mixed buttermilk and layer pellets to put in her pen.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Currently, how bad is the wound? It might be best not to put the pad on the wound. It should heal faster without the pad.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My only concern with no covering is that dries out too much to let the new skin granulate in. It is a full thickness wound with just the muscle showing over the whole 5cm X 10cm area. If I could keep vaseline over the area (which I can try ) it wouldn't need covering. I'm just basing that on the directions we get from our skin docs. I'm open to try anything though.


----------



## keepher (Dec 19, 2015)

I have to agree with Patty's approach to the wound dressing. This kind of injury does best when kept moist so that new skin can develop. And the bonus is that she will regrow feathers in the area of damage if kept moist.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sort of like a wet to dry dressing? I think ointment would work the same way. Bottom line, you want the wound to heal from inside out.

I think you can use peroxide but make it Half strength.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with yalls assessment. I didnt know how deep or wide the wound, muscle showing etc...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

If I'm having to "tube feed" Quote marks are because I'm not tubing her but putting a few drop and letting her swallow... How much should I give and how often? I got about 30 mls in her doing this once today.


----------



## keepher (Dec 19, 2015)

Unless she's really sore she should be eating on her own. You can try setting a wet food up on a bit higher to see if she's more willing to eat it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I didn't think about maybe hurting her to eat when the food is too low. I'll put it a little higher and see if that helps. Thx!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Her neck muscles could very well be pretty sore considering where her injury is. Did you give her any pain meds? Then there is also the issue of depression when they're away from their flock mates.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well there was mixed concensus on whether or not to give her meloxicam. I have no idea how much she needs. I have 7.5 mg that i take myself. Metacam is the same thing buf is several times more expensive than my human version. I don't have an avian vet in this area unless the small animal that I use for my dogs would see her. I guess I could call and check...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I agree with yalls assessment. I didnt know how deep or wide the wound, muscle showing etc...


There is more than one way to skin a cat, pluck a chicken......

I just remember my horse had a deep injury once and every day I would clean it and rip the scab off so it would heal from the inside out. I suppose a wet to dry dressing would do the same thing.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have considered taking the eshcar off. I'm afraid hurting the poor thing, but I know it needs to be done so it can heal properly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm surprised that she is scabbing over with the ointment on it. 

Years ago I had a new momma attack her newly hatching chicks. When I discovered her doing it one had it's whole skull scalped. I kept the antibiotic ointment on it and eventually she actually ended up growing feathers back on the top of her head where the skin was missing.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't think it's anything but the wonder dust that we used when we first found out how bad the wound was. I am saving my 4x4s from my cases today and I'm trying to figure out how to keep a wet to dry on..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder if wonder dust does the same thing, or is it just to prevent proud flesh?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she's where flies can't get at her and the ointment is kept thick, you really don't need the dressing. You've got her where she can't dust bathe in the dirt so she can't get dirt in it. The peep that was scalped never had a dressing on it's head and it healed fine. And the other peeps in the cage with it never bothered the area.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I may just put vaseline thick on her and just watch her. We don't have too much problem with flies right now since we've had a couple of hard freezes. I think she's too sore to dust bathe right now because she's got bruising on one of her thighs.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Can chickens get depressed? I put my other EE (her sister) in with her today to see if that will help her not feel so isolated. They are getting along fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. More than once it's been recommended a buddy be put in with one that is convalescing. Being such social creatures it can be hard to be separated from the flock.

It will also make things easier when it's time for her to return to the flock.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, thx! I did let her into the main flock and they did the pecking order thing but nothing else. She ate a few sunflower seeds and that's pretty much all that I can tell she's eating. I gave her some Nutri Drench in her mouth as well as fresh butter milk and rice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try dissolving a 325mg aspirin in a gallon of water and give that to her to drink. See if that perks her up a bit. She's got be hurting a ton.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, I was wondering if I could give her aspirin. I have the enteric coated baby aspirin that I gave my little dachshund when she hurt her back with no problems.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have to think about this for a bit, sort of a silent consultation. 

I don't see the enteric as being the right choice for a couple of reasons, one it's supposed to dissolve in the intestines but the pill must pass through a totally different digestive system. I can see it going in to the crop and just sitting there because it won't dissolve. Or if it did get mashed then it would be an over dose of aspirin all at once. 

Didn't you say you had Metacam? I would have to do a bit of digging on that for proper dosing and how to dose.

No Tylenol or ibuprofen.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have meloxicam 7.5 mg for myself . ASA is plenty cheap, I can pick some regular 81 mg tomorrow. I just looked at one site that recommended 40 mg for a banty sized chicken , so i think she could tolerate one baby ASA once or twice a day. Or, maybe just half that 3 or four times daily.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you put it in the water she will get a continuous dose and would probably be safer for her GI tract. 

I never did one whole dose of aspirin with any of mine, it went in the waterer and if I made up soft treats some of that water was mixed in to moisten it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Good idea! I'll get on it in the morning!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont recommend aspirin especially if there's internal injuries. Aspirin thins blood which would make bleeding worse.
Use the meloxicam; crush it into a powder and mix 1/3 of the powder into 3cc's of water and administer orally via syringe w/o needle 1/2cc at a time once a day for 3-5 days.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Dawg, Crush one. of my 7.5 tabs?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Dawg, Crush one. of my 7.5 tabs?


That's what I do with tablets. For me it's easier to mix in water then dose with a syringe. Additionally you dont want to risk overdosing (depending on the milligram amount per tablet.) Also with pain meds/inflammation relievers, the dosing doesnt have to be exact. Its best to start at a lower dose once a day. If pain persists, use the same dose and administer 2 to 3 times a day at your discretion.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok , great! Thx! I'm encouraged this morning since put the"sister" in with her she's not acting so melancholy and they were both eating the egg and rice mixture I made them this morning. She evidently doesn't like buttermilk (can't say I blame her) because she hasn't touched anything with it in the mix. But she was going after the egg and rice. I gave her mobic ,but I think she's outlasted the pain, it's been 4 days since the attack. And, so far no infection that I can tell. She's on and off the roost in her pen.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This morning. The actual wound us hard to see. It blends in with feathers. I felt around and didn't feel any broken bones .


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Ok , great! Thx! I'm encouraged this morning since put the"sister" in with her she's not acting so melancholy and they were both eating the egg and rice mixture I made them this morning. She evidently doesn't like buttermilk (can't say I blame her) because she hasn't touched anything with it in the mix. But she was going after the egg and rice. I gave her mobic ,but I think she's outlasted the pain, it's been 4 days since the attack. And, so far no infection that I can tell. She's on and off the roost in her pen.


This is really good news regarding her eating like a hog. It'll certainly get her strength and immune system built back up. Too bad she doesnt like the buttermilk, my birds scoff it up when it's mixed with rice or scrambled eggs lol. 
Personally, I dont like buttermilk neither...yuck!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like butter milk. But what makes it so healthy?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My grandmother used to eat it with cornbread. I tried a few times and just couldn't like it .I don't much care for yogurt
either, except vanilla.
Seminole, I guess the cultures (probiotics ) are supposed.to be good for you.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I like butter milk. But what makes it so healthy?


Buttermilk is quickly absorbed into the chickens system (human also, see link below.) If a bird is overwhelmed with cocci, buttermilk will slow the devastating effects until cocci meds can be given. Yogurt tends to quickly pass through the chickens system and excreted.
http://burganfamily.blogspot.com/2008/02/health-benefits-of-buttermilk.html


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

If you're going for meloxicam then i wouldn't exceed a dose of 0.5 mg/kg twice a day max. That means your 7.5mg tabs would be too large to give all to her- you may need to chop them into pieces or crush and divide into little piles to dissolve in some water or food.
Fingers crossed she makes it- she looks like a lovely chicken!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have really never understood the difference between skim milk and butter milk. But now I am starting to realize that the fermenting process must be letting the right bacteria multiply (probiotics).

An AHA moment


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Seminole, buttermilk is skim milk left after the butterfat is removed. This is speculation only but I think cultures are added. When I make butter (when I can find raw milk) the left over milk is technically skimmed. My grandmother used to let hers set out awhile , until it developed it's own culture. Therefore, she used to call sweet buttermilk. After it set out and soured it was used to cook bisquits, cornbread, and such with.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, my wounded girl needs assistance with eating. I just thought she was eating good, but her crop has been empty for 2 days. What does one use for tube feeding or just putting a half ml at a time down? She's got to eat to get better.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'll make her have buttermilk if I need to.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well she laid her first egg since the injury. I broke it open this morning and it was very bloody and the yolk was broken, so I guess she was even more injured than I thought. I'm still going to watch her a few more days to see if she can turn things around before I have to finish what the coyote started. Jim did get a shot off at one of the coyotes eyeballing my little dogs and we haven't seen it since.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you saying the inside was full of blood or the outside? 

When they've gone through such a stressful event it's not uncommon for the egg quality to be nil.

Have you got a large animal vet that will take a look at her? She should be eating by now on her own.

Will she drink Nutri Drench from a spoon?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The inside of the egg was bloody and the yolk was broken. I don't have an active rooster or I would have thought it was a developing chick. I use a dropper for the Nutri drench and she takes it fine. I put her in with the rest of the flock and she did well. She still acts sore but she futtered up about 4 ft to an outside roost. I felt around for broken bones and didn't feel any. She may just be deeply bruised. I doubt I could ever get gramps to let me take her in. He can't see spending $ on something that is cheaper to replace. That's just his reasoning, he's not a bad guy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is B12 the appetite stimulant? Do you have a source for the injectable, whichever B it is? I knew a vet in WA State that would use the injectable B to keep a downed bird's appetite up, she said it was very effective. 

It's not my place to find fault in someone's choices. The only time I get fired up is when the choices made are causing more harm. Hubby's choice not to do the vet is not causing more harm. These days mine only go to the vet to be put down when the time comes.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I hope B12 isn't an appetite stimulus! I just had one myself. 
Thx for understanding! She's taking egg and buttermilk from a syringe, so I'll keep that up. I can get 20 to 30 ml down in a setting. I don't think that the bowel is punctured or she would be dead by now of sepsis. I am thinking more that the coyote bit into the egg just before the shell coated it. I don't see any blood in she poo.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Tube feeding is easier and less time consuming. My last one had a big crop and took 60 ml no problem. And I could drop meds in no problem. So with my initial purchase of syringes and Foley catheters, I got a stock.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Fingers crossed, my girl seems to be turning the corner. She's been in the regular coop for over 24 hours and is pecking and eating bites if our Christmas scraps. The wound is still free of infection. She's showing more interest in the things chickens do, like preening and picking at things. :thumbup:


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Turning the corner, hopefully.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That makes for an even better Christmas present. Happy to read she seems to be improving.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

She is on the road to recovery well! Feathers are starting to grow again around the wound and eating again with the flock. So yea! Looks like my crisis is resolving nicely!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's great!


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great news nannypattyrn


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My EE girl is well on the road to recovery. The scab off a couple of days ago and left a beautiful pink open area with a great blood supply. She's actually starting to look at the nest boxes again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

yes that's what we all need to hear


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, we finally got the fox. But, Jim has seen a coyote, 'possum and '****. So, we'll keep putting out bait until we get them all.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow! I think it would be easier to cull a coyote than a fox. But if they're a threat to my chickens , that's a different story.

I had the raccoon. It got 2 of my heart chickens. I still can't get over that I failed them.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well he's in my freezer now waiting for the weekend and my son in law and grandsons to harvest the pelt.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What are you going to make?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My son in law and grandsons are going to do it. I haven't asked what they plan on doing. My Son in Law is very good at stuff like preserving hides and antlers. He's an avid hunter and fisherman. It's illegal to sell stuff like this but ok to harvest and preserve in our state.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's a picture of the EE that had the gash on her back. She hasn't laid but the one egg that was bloody inside. She's almost healed up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww. I'm glad she survived. There was one of my hens that got caught by the raccoon but got away, but she died.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, Seminole! I just hope her egg tract wasn't damaged. She was hurt badly, but she's up and about now.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm hoping she makes a full recovery!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you! Me too!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Goes to show that with the right backup our birds really are pretty tough.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They are indeed, Robin!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

She's laying again!!! Her back is all healed up except for rough skin and her feathers are going to cover that! Yay! !


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

YAY!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you and her!


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

That's excellent news, and I'm sure thanks to all the TLC you gave her


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Glad to hear your hen is recovering,Nanny.One thing I do to discourage predators is take my dog to the coop with me so he'll pee in their area and leave his scent, plus, if something is around he chases it off.So far so good.I have even had my husband and brother pee out there.I don't know if it really works but the only trouble I have is the neighbors's dogs and it doesn't work for them.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol!! I could have said that almost verbatim !! However, if dog or man pee worked against predators, I wouldn't have any problem for years!! :sly:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I happened to see a dead coyote on the road about 2 miles from here. We sometimes here them at night but haven't had any sign of them around here.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

If there was one by the road, there's probably others. Do you have problems with ' gators?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I had to shoot another dog yesterday.Thankfully me and my mossberg saw the dog when the dog saw the chickens.My husband made me fire a warning shot-I usually just shoot to kill,but it didn't phase the dog,it just kept on advancing.I shot it.It took off so i don't know if it was a fatal hit or not but I got it.I don't know why my neighbors let their dogs run loose and why they always come to my property and kill my chickens.They know I can and will shoot their dogs and I don't like killing them but if it's between the dog getting it or my chickens,I'll pick the dog every time.Plus, if I kill them,they won't come back.A dog will kill all of the chickens as I found out the hard way.A pen won't always keep the predators at bay either.I lost over 50 chickens at one time,one dog did it.It got into the pen where I had 3.5 mos old and killed them.It dug a 12" hole under the fence.The hole was big enough for me to get under.(I had the fence buried 6" in the dirt).


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm sorry that you had to do that. But, whatever is necessary! 
I haven't shot a gun in ages, so I told hubby to get some hay bales up and put a target up so I can practice. I used to get a deer along with my dad a brothers but that's been awhile. .
Our run and coop has a rock footing and the fence is buried and curled out. So far a few critters have tried but can't get in.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL, No gators here in this area. They live by water. The coyotes? They have been known to be in the more human populated neighborhoods, believe it or not. And sometimes we can hear them howl from far away. But I haven't seen any sign of them in my neighborhood, but I'm sure they're around.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry you had to do it chickenqueen. No one likes to shoot animals. Everyone here hates anything that kills chickens. The dogs probably come to you because you have dinner on legs there-even tho they don't eat them. People who love their dogs do not let them run loose.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> People who love their dogs do not let them run loose.


I say this all the time! I adore dogs but not chicken killers. We were forced to shoot a dog once that was chasing our horses. It was either that or my horses were going to get hurt or killed.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My dog doesn't have a lead or fence here in the country,but the nearest neighbor is a mile away.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Z, the dog chasing the horse brought back memories for me. Only mine was a little better outcome. I had a little tiny white chihuahua when I was just a kid at home. She probably weighed 3 lbs at best and loved to chase my 1000 lb filly. Most of the time the horse would just look at her just like "oh there she is again". But on days she got annoyed, she would kind of kick at her and the dog would roll up in a little ball and roll like a ball across the pen. Then go right back at it. It was a game with them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Not a good game!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No it wasn't but neither got hurt.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice dog, NM


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks ....


----------

